# Burn Notice



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ahhh, i cant wait! i freakin love this show.. Lets get some discussion going cause i know there have to be more fans out there! Anyone else have an enormous crush on Michael??


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Burn Notice Seaon 2 Starts Tomorrow*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuckyGirl3513* 

 
_Ahhh, i cant wait! i freakin love this show.. Lets get some discussion going cause i know there have to be more fans out there! *Anyone else have an enormous crush on Michael??*_

 
Haha yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You're lucky you're in the States, I have a sneaking suspicion they're not going to run the 2nd season here andI don't have cable


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Burn Notice Seaon 2 Starts Tomorrow*

I knew I wasn't the only fan........I LOVE LOVE LOVE this show....it's actually not even my type of show but I LOVE it!!!! 
Michael is soooooo sexy!...Did I mention I love the show?


----------



## Kuuipo (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Burn Notice Seaon 2 Starts Tomorrow*

I think he has funny teeth...... Gabrielle Anwar is hot however!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Burn Notice Seaon 2 Starts Tomorrow*

I LOVE Burn Notice. And Michael is SMOKING hot. There is nothing that turns me on more than a sarcastic man. Yummm.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Burn Notice Seaon 2 Starts Tomorrow*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelique☆* 

 
_Haha yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're lucky you're in the States, I have a sneaking suspicion they're not going to run the 2nd season here andI don't have cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You should be able to watch the show on the Internet.  My hubby likes this show and watched the first show of the 2nd season online because he forgot to set the DVR.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Burn Notice Seaon 2 Starts Tomorrow*

Ahhhhhhh thanks so much for that! I thought I was going to miss out!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Burn Notice Seaon 2 Starts Tomorrow*

So have you guys watched the first two episodes yet?? I gotta say, i like the direction they are going with his season. Even though i love Fi and Michael together and think they are perfect for each other, i dont want them together just yet...Its too soon. I'm also loving the addition to Carla, it definitely seems like she'll add a whole different aspect to the show. . 

Also, how great was the counseling scene with Michael and his mother?? She's one of my favorite characters on the show....


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Burn Notice Seaon 2 Starts Tomorrow*

I'm still waiting for Netflix to send us the second DVD from last season. We moved when it aired and never saw it. I can't wait till it gets here and I can catch up.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Burn Notice Seaon 2 Starts Tomorrow*

Stargazer, have you been able to not watch the new episodes while you've been waiting for the second season 1 DVD to come? Cause i dont think i could do that...

This season is amazing though, you've got to finish season 1 and then catch up on the website with season 2...Sam has really been the show stealer this season and it seems like the episodes are getting better and better so needless to say i am pumped about another new one tonight!


----------



## alienman (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Burn Notice Seaon 2 Starts Tomorrow*

Awesome.  Cylons and spies.  

I'm loving this show, too.  I love how they mix in his personal family life with his career life.  The two are so paradoxical but so awesomely fused together.


----------



## laperle (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Burn Notice Seaon 2 Starts Tomorrow*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alienman* 

 
_Awesome.  Cylons and spies._

 
I've started watching when I heard Tricia was coming to the show. 

Now, I'm really into it.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 1, 2009)

Does anyone else watch this?? i love it, and i'm not gonna lie, Jeffrey donovan's hotness is a big part of it... Its coming back june 4! im pumped, im dying to know whats gonna happen after last seasons finale...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 1, 2009)

You are the only other person besides my husband and i that i know of that watch it, i love it!!!!!!!!

Do you watch 'it's always sunny in philadelphia'? it's another one of my favorites, but it's a comedy.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

Never heard of it...what is it about?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Never heard of it...what is it about?_

 
It's a dark comedy about four ivy legue, egotistical people in their early 30's that own an unsuccessful bar in philadelphia.  3 guys and a girl.  They are mean to each other, not especially likeable, and end up in terrible situations...from setting one on fire, letting minors drink in their bar, trying to get famous by going to clubs and taking ecstasy, acting handicapped to get men or strippers, getting drunk, making fun of basically every divisive political issue, being generally offensive and cruel to each other to just to prove a point.  It is extremely vulgar and most people probably wouldn't like it unless they have a sick sense of humour that runs along the lines of South Park, Family Guy, and "seinfeld on crack". 
Sadly I can relate to them on some level, so it makes it funny for me.
If you don't like to laugh at serious issues in society I wouldn't recommend it.
It's on FX


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 6, 2009)

Pumpkincat, yes i do like Always Sunny! Hilarious show!

Burn Notice is such a good show to get into with your significant other cause it appeals to both guys and girls.. Im not surprised you and your husband watch it together!

Also, something to keep in mind that i just noticed: Its now gonna be on at 9 on Thursdays and NOT 10...set your DVR accordingly!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 18, 2010)

Just started watching reruns of Burn Notice - it's great fun!  Will be watching the new episodes that start this week.

The cast has good chemistry, I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Burn Notice Seaon 2 Starts Tomorrow*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alienman* 

 
_Awesome.  Cylons and spies.  

I'm loving this show, too.  I love how they mix in his personal family life with his career life.  The two are so paradoxical but so awesomely fused together._

 
Yeah agreed, don't you love his mom? And he and Fiona are always fun to watch...

Can't believe the premiere is tonight - finally!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 23, 2010)

Has anyone been watching this season? I really like the addition of Jesse.. I think he's been flirting with Fi a little and Michael's gonna kick some a$$


----------



## dreamscapemess (Jun 26, 2010)

Yaaaay Burn Notice fans! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My boyfriend and I have watched it since day 1.
I love how there's never a dull moment, and that they tie in humor.

Forget Michael being hot, anyone think Jesse is drool-worthy?!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 28, 2010)

I think he's hot!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved he and fi in the bahamas last episode.. I'm gonna stay loyal to Micheal/Fi but i do think she and Jesse would make a hot couple..

I also watch this show with my BF.. Its a great show for girls and guys - and there's so few of those out there!

Is it Thursday yet?


----------

